# Health Inspector Stopped By Today, a Quick Video



## subotai (Dec 29, 2011)

[h1]Charlotte Barbecue Restaurant Gets Inspected[/h1]
We just had the local Health Department stop by our place today to check it out..which they like to do...un-announced of course!!  My short video is right after she left so my heart rate is still pretty high and voice kinda fast.  We had a big catering event this evening on top of everything so you know what that means, LOTS of butts everywhere!!  She checked the temps of ALL our meats, cooled items, check the temp of the ice even!!  They are very meticulous and check under the coolers and in the gaskets!!  All in all it is a good experience to have another set of eyes come in and let you know if you are on the right track.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2011)

OUTSTANDING SCORE!...Good Job...JJ


----------



## subotai (Dec 29, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> OUTSTANDING SCORE!...Good Job...JJ




Preciate it...Means alot from the Chef!!


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats!  Big time!

Worked in the restaurant biz about 40 years ago.  Never knew when they were coming.  Their job is to find something wrong, and if they can't, they probably aren't very good.

Looks like you did very well.

As you said, always good to have a second pair of eyes.  We always tried to do everything right.  It looks to me like you are doing that as well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice score. It appears to me she didn't dock ya the 1/2 points but what do I know I'm assuming a 100 is perfect.

What I do know is they do like to show up with no warning. I was working on a remodel once after hours and they came in, told the owner they would be back before opening hours to determine if he could open. Wasn't a problem as he had a cleaning crew come in every day and clean the place before they opened.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 29, 2011)

great score, i take it the box on the floor under the rack that the but rub is on was not there when she was in....also i would have argued the fact that you were not using the reach in with no food.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Great Job and I hear that thoses scores aren't easy to get.


----------



## subotai (Dec 30, 2011)

sprky said:


> Nice score. It appears to me she didn't dock ya the 1/2 points but what do I know I'm assuming a 100 is perfect.
> 
> What I do know is they do like to show up with no warning. I was working on a remodel once after hours and they came in, told the owner they would be back before opening hours to determine if he could open. Wasn't a problem as he had a cleaning crew come in every day and clean the place before they opened


Thanks Sprky...They give anyone 2 extra points if you have completed the Serve Safe Course in the past 3 years.  So the highest possible score is 102.  Yeah they always have a way of showing up when you least expect them and are focusing on other stuff!  I think that falls under Murphy's Laws or something.


----------



## subotai (Dec 30, 2011)

chefrob said:


> great score, i take it the box on the floor under the rack that the but rub is on was not there when she was in....also i would have argued the fact that you were not using the reach in with no food.




Thanks Chefrob,  Yeah the box on the floor is an empty case of chicken waiting to be broken down and brought out for recycling.  Luckily our inspector is reasonable with things like that...I have had some that are so power crazy they will deduct points if you have a garbage bag on the floor...of garbage.


----------



## subotai (Dec 30, 2011)

Venture said:


> Congrats!  Big time!
> 
> Worked in the restaurant biz about 40 years ago.  Never knew when they were coming.  Their job is to find something wrong, and if they can't, they probably aren't very good.
> 
> ...




Thanks Venture, preciate the pats on the back!!


----------

